# Reputable Macomb/Oakland County Gunsmith



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

My hunting partner has a Model 700 that will periodically misfire; dents the primer but no boom. I think, as does he, that the bolt needs some TLC. Who would you recommend in the Macomb/Oakland county area?


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

I told Bob P. about Wessel's, does he have a problem going there or is he looking for someone closer, Gander Mountain near Alan/Lakeside also has a gunsmith but I have no one who has experience with him.

Tim


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I would say Tommy Stone but he is no longer in Business,I would also recommend Wessel's they do great work.They did a few things for me a few years back and I had no issues with them at all.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it's Jerry's Gun Shop on University just west of Rochester Rd. He's an old curmudgeon but he knows what the heck he's doing.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Jerry is an old crumudgeon...that's for sure! That's why I won't go in there.

Take a look at D&D Gunsmiths on Elmwood in Troy. I had Tim there do some custom work on my custom Mauser and he did beautiful work. Their prices were reasonable and turn around time was good.

Chris


----------



## chriswaterford2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely recommend Flint & Frizzen in Springfield Township on Dixie Hwy....not a big or fancy gunshop, just a hardworking and get her done gunsmith, old school

http://flintandfrizzengunshop.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I got another rec for D&D as well. I used them once and had nothing but good luck with them. I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

What happened to Stones?


----------



## 44mag (Aug 1, 2005)

These guys did a great job on a Winchester Model 70 for me. The guys at magnaport recommended them to me. (not a bad reference source) They were patient and did exactly what I requested! Great work and a professional staff! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Fix_F16 said:


> What happened to Stones?


Yeah really - Stones' is no more?? :yikes: Crazy ol' bird buy he knows his guns...

BD


----------

